# Follia Chelsea: paga 80M e si prende Kepa dal Bilbao.



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2018)

Ultim'ora Marca, confermata anche in UK: domani il Chelsea pagherà la clausola di Kepa, giovane portiere dell'Athletic Bilbao. Costo dell'operazione: 80M di euro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Marca, confermata anche in UK: domani il Chelsea pagherà la clausola di Kepa, giovane portiere dell'Athletic Bilbao. Costo dell'operazione: 80M di euro.



Mah...Gigio a 100 non gli andava bene?


----------



## PheelMD (7 Agosto 2018)

Donnarumma no, eh.


----------



## LadyRoss (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Marca, confermata anche in UK: domani il Chelsea pagherà la clausola di Kepa, giovane portiere dell'Athletic Bilbao. Costo dell'operazione: 80M di euro.



Ufficiale Reina resta al Milan
Ufficiale Gigio niente maxi plusvalenza....amen...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah...Gigio a 100 non gli andava bene?





PheelMD ha scritto:


> Donnarumma no, eh.





LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Ufficiale Reina resta al Milan
> Ufficiale Gigio niente maxi plusvalenza....amen...



Gigio va a fare il secondo di Gigi in cambio di Draxler e Rabiot 

(magari!)


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gigio va a fare il secondo di Gigi in cambio di Draxler e Rabiot
> 
> (magari!)



Dove devo firmare?


----------



## PheelMD (7 Agosto 2018)

Portiere molto simile a Donnarumma, tecnicamente parlando.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Marca, confermata anche in UK: domani il Chelsea pagherà la clausola di Kepa, giovane portiere dell'Athletic Bilbao. Costo dell'operazione: 80M di euro.



la differenza è che Donnarumma guadagna già 6 fiale all'anno, e ha un maiale per procuratore.


----------



## Goro (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Marca, confermata anche in UK: domani il Chelsea pagherà la clausola di Kepa, giovane portiere dell'Athletic Bilbao. Costo dell'operazione: 80M di euro.



Disastro per noi, vuol dire che avevano tanti soldi da spendere anche per un portiere ma non hanno scelto Donnarumma


----------



## tonilovin93 (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Marca, confermata anche in UK: domani il Chelsea pagherà la clausola di Kepa, giovane portiere dell'Athletic Bilbao. Costo dell'operazione: 80M di euro.



Mamma mia questi hanno i fru fru nel cervello comunque


----------



## gabuz (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Marca, confermata anche in UK: domani il Chelsea pagherà la clausola di Kepa, giovane portiere dell'Athletic Bilbao. Costo dell'operazione: 80M di euro.



Questo la dice lunga su quanto sia considerato Dollarumma.
Da noi con poco più della metà avevano anche la consegna gratuita. AC Milan prime, abbonamento ad honorem


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Marca, confermata anche in UK: domani il Chelsea pagherà la clausola di Kepa, giovane portiere dell'Athletic Bilbao. Costo dell'operazione: 80M di euro.



Donnarumma al Bilbao, allora. Ve lo giuro, è basco


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gigio va a fare il secondo di Gigi in cambio di Draxler e Rabiot
> 
> (magari!)



Per me ci sei andato vicino. Non credo che Leonardo sia andato a Parigi per salutare i suoi ex colleghi del PSG.


----------



## odasensei (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Marca, confermata anche in UK: domani il Chelsea pagherà la clausola di Kepa, giovane portiere dell'Athletic Bilbao. Costo dell'operazione: 80M di euro.



Questo è uno schiaffo in faccia sia a Raiola che al duo horror che chiedeva 70 milioni per Donnarumma


----------



## kipstar (7 Agosto 2018)

se vero, pepe resta...
gigio non ha offerte...o nessuno le porta....quindi...restano entrambi... ed evidentemente hanno fatto due conti e non vogliono svendere .... si faranno sto anno assieme...e poi magari il prossimo anno si vede....


----------



## sunburn (7 Agosto 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Disastro per noi, vuol dire che avevano tanti soldi da spendere anche per un portiere ma non hanno scelto Donnarumma


Ho sempre pensato che fosse da vendere l'anno scorso un secondo dopo avergli fatto firmare il rinnova. Purtroppo ormai il bluff è stato visto. Se neanche Sarri che conosce solo i giocatori del campionato italiano lo prende, buonanotte. L'unica speranza è che faccia la stagione della vita per butttare fumo negli occhi a qualche pollo. Se no ce lo teniamo sul groppone fino a scadenza.


----------



## sunburn (7 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Donnarumma al Bilbao, allora. Ve lo giuro, è basco



Confermo. E' nato a Castellamare di Bilbao.


----------



## Cantastorie (7 Agosto 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Per me ci sei andato vicino. Non credo che Leonardo sia andato a Parigi per salutare i suoi ex colleghi del PSG.



purtroppo non ci sono proprio conferme sul fatto che ci sia andato (a Parigi)


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Agosto 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Per me ci sei andato vicino. Non credo che Leonardo sia andato a Parigi per salutare i suoi ex colleghi del PSG.



Il PSG dietro Buffon ha già Areola (che resta fino all'anno prossimo) e Trapp. Pure se cedono Trapp, e probabilmente lo fanno, hanno già i primi 2 portieri


----------



## mark (7 Agosto 2018)

Disastro per noi!! Certo che 80 milioni per sto qui...


----------



## Goro (7 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ho sempre pensato che fosse da vendere l'anno scorso un secondo dopo avergli fatto firmare il rinnova. Purtroppo ormai il bluff è stato visto. Se neanche Sarri che conosce solo i giocatori del campionato italiano lo prende, buonanotte. L'unica speranza è che faccia la stagione della vita per butttare fumo negli occhi a qualche pollo. Se no ce lo teniamo sul groppone fino a scadenza.



Penso che non si riprenderà più e ce lo terremo fino a scadenza, con i suoi bei 12 lordi annuali


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Agosto 2018)

Salutiamo definitivamente milinkovic. Il miracolo è morto con sto portiere al Chelsea.... Tutte a noi... Dio santo tutte a noi


----------



## wildfrank (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Marca, confermata anche in UK: domani il Chelsea pagherà la clausola di Kepa, giovane portiere dell'Athletic Bilbao. Costo dell'operazione: 80M di euro.



Peccato.....speriamo che faccia tante cappellate.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Agosto 2018)

80 mln kepa è follia. Con 100 a sto punto prendi oblak.... 
ma soprattutto con 60 prendi gigio.
Kepa vale strakhosha.. forse.


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Marca, confermata anche in UK: domani il Chelsea pagherà la clausola di Kepa, giovane portiere dell'Athletic Bilbao. Costo dell'operazione: 80M di euro.



Al Chelsea sono impazziti... contenti loro...


----------



## Kaw (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Marca, confermata anche in UK: domani il Chelsea pagherà la clausola di Kepa, giovane portiere dell'Athletic Bilbao. Costo dell'operazione: 80M di euro.


Il problema è l'ingaggio, con quei 6 milioni netti Donnarumma non lascierà mai il Milan (a patto di ridursi l'ingaggio, ipotesi irreale), andrà in scadenza, quindi speriamo si svegli e cominci a parare seriamente. A questo punto non possiamo nemmeno vendere Reina, quindi abbiamo quasi 10 milioni di stipendi solo per i 3 portieri.


----------



## EmmePi (7 Agosto 2018)

Kepa lle sto Chelsea sempre in mezzo ai cojoni....


----------



## chicagousait (7 Agosto 2018)

Al Chelsea sono impazziti


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Agosto 2018)

75 per Allison, 80 per Kepa e adesso attenti a Courtois..


----------



## uolfetto (7 Agosto 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> 80 mln kepa è follia. Con 100 a sto punto prendi oblak....
> ma soprattutto con 60 prendi gigio.
> Kepa vale strakhosha.. forse.



donnarumma con quello che guadagna da noi gli devi dare 8/10 milioni di stipendio quindi questo kepa nel complesso gli costerà mooooolto meno


----------



## Pivellino (7 Agosto 2018)

Ora come ora ho paura che il Chelsea mi fotta anche l'ultimo posto al ristorante, o mi ordini l'ultima porzione di tiramisù

sono in stress


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2018)

Segnatevelo,Donnarumma rimarra' fino a scadenza,si pappera' i suoi bei 6mln annui e andra' dai gobbi a zero euro,e il danno e' che non ci avra' portato nessuna plusvalenza.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Buffoni, 80 milioni per uno del genere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Agosto 2018)

Fuori di testa


----------



## Garrincha (7 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Ufficiale Reina resta al Milan
> Ufficiale Gigio niente maxi plusvalenza....amen...



Operazione geniale se Mirabelli può diserlo da solo... 

A sei milioni l'anno Donnarumma non si sposta più, chi è l'incosciente che va a dare 8-10 milioni a un portiere? Forse se para anche gli acari della polvere...

L'unica è sperare che Sarri non si fidi e chieda come secondo Reina e il Chelsea voglia accontentarlo ma senza spendere, risparmiare lo stipendio sarebbe già il massimo


----------



## LadyRoss (7 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Operazione geniale se Mirabelli può diserlo da solo...
> 
> A sei milioni l'anno Donnarumma non si sposta più, chi è l'incosciente che va a dare 8-10 milioni a un portiere? Forse se para anche gli acari della polvere...
> 
> L'unica è sperare che Sarri non si fidi e chieda come secondo Reina e il Chelsea voglia accontentarlo ma senza spendere, risparmiare lo stipendio sarebbe già il massimo



Vado controcorrente, lo so, ma una personalità come Reina non vorrei perderla, un po’ per tutelare quella banderuola di Donnarumma, un po’ per il gruppo....Chiaro che Gigio salvo che faccia una stagione stratosferica ce lo teniamo sul gruppone....


----------



## Igniorante (7 Agosto 2018)

Che roba, ormai in Premier non sanno più come spendere i soldi.
Ne buttano letteralmente a vagonate per mediocri o gente che non ha dimostrato niente.


----------



## Black (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Marca, confermata anche in UK: domani il Chelsea pagherà la clausola di Kepa, giovane portiere dell'Athletic Bilbao. Costo dell'operazione: 80M di euro.



questo a confermare che certe cifre si possono spendere anche per i portieri, specie se giovani. Come mai nessuno li spende per Donnarumma? penso principalmente per 3 fattori:
1- stipendio monstre (alla luce dei fatti clamoroso errore del tragico duo. Già 4M sarebbero stati molti, 6M sono una follia)
2- papere nel finale di stagione
3- procuratore rompiscatole

va a finire che ci resta sul groppone fino a fine contratto. Si perchè se ci pensate bene se questo qui lo vogliamo far rinnovare, mica si accontenta dei 6M....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Agosto 2018)

Il rinnovo di Donnarumma e l'acquisto di Reina operazione geniale da parte di Mirabelli cit.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Marca, confermata anche in UK: domani il Chelsea pagherà la clausola di Kepa, giovane portiere dell'Athletic Bilbao. Costo dell'operazione: 80M di euro.



vedo che il nostro modigliani ha molto mercato. 

il maiale pizzaiolo non parla più ?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Agosto 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> vedo che il nostro modigliani ha molto mercato.
> 
> il maiale pizzaiolo non parla più ?



La stagione scorsa é stata distruttiva per il suo valore. Non é migliorato in nulla, con i piedi é sempre incerto e questo é micidiale. Inoltre la sceneggiata messa in piedi da Raiola per riuscire a portarlo a scadenza e con tanti altri assistiti non incoraggia a portarsi inncasa uno della sua scuderia.

Critiche sullomstipendio dato ad un giocatore del valore di Gigio in scadenza dopo i 6m dati a Bernard..... lasciano il tempo che trovano.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Marca, confermata anche in UK: domani il Chelsea pagherà la clausola di Kepa, giovane portiere dell'Athletic Bilbao. Costo dell'operazione: 80M di euro.


Non hanno l'anello alla naso tutta Europa ha visto quello che ha fatto donnarumma e naturale andare su altri


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente, lo so, ma una personalità come Reina non vorrei perderla, un po’ per tutelare quella banderuola di Donnarumma, un po’ per il gruppo....Chiaro che Gigio salvo che faccia una stagione stratosferica ce lo teniamo sul gruppone....


E vedrai che donnarumma sara un sopportato come montolivo


----------



## Cataldinho (8 Agosto 2018)

Ho letto che si è svincolato, pagando da se la clausola


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Agosto 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Ho letto che si è svincolato, pagando da se la clausola



Così il Chelsea aggira il FPF.


----------



## Rambo cica (8 Agosto 2018)

Peccato
Per 80m noi gliene davamo 3


----------



## ScArsenal83 (8 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Marca, confermata anche in UK: domani il Chelsea pagherà la clausola di Kepa, giovane portiere dell'Athletic Bilbao. Costo dell'operazione: 80M di euro.



Ke-chi???


----------



## ScArsenal83 (8 Agosto 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> 75 per Allison, 80 per Kepa e adesso attenti a Courtois..



Courtois venduto a 40...................


----------



## Garrincha (8 Agosto 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Ho letto che si è svincolato, pagando da se la clausola



Stessa cosa di Neymar


----------



## cris (8 Agosto 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Ho letto che si è svincolato, pagando da se la clausola



E come fa il Chelsea a dargli sottobanco 80mln di euro per pagarla?


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Agosto 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Courtois venduto a 40...................



Incredibile si, ma era all'ultimo anno di contratto e aveva già annunciato che non avrebbe rinnovato. La volontà era quella di tornare in Spagna dalla famiglia, in questo caso ha fatto mail il Chelsea a non venderlo l'anno scorso, quando il portiere aveva già espresso la volontà di tornare. Probabilmente erano convinti di riuscire a fargli firmare un rinnovo.


----------



## numero 3 (8 Agosto 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> E come fa il Chelsea a dargli sottobanco 80mln di euro per pagarla?



Creano una società che sponsorizza il giocatore con l'importo esatto per svincolarsi da solo , il giocatore poi si accorda con la squadra, credo sia questo il gioco.
Correggetemi se sbaglio


----------



## Pit96 (8 Agosto 2018)

Io manco lo conoscevo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Marca, confermata anche in UK: domani il Chelsea pagherà la clausola di Kepa, giovane portiere dell'Athletic Bilbao. Costo dell'operazione: 80M di euro.



[MENTION=2685]Ragnet_7[/MENTION] leggi un po', tu che mi criticavi per una possibile vendita di Donnarumma a 40mln. Guarda come si fila il nostro fenomeno il mondo intero

P.S: Non ti offendere, questo messaggio l'ho scritto scherzando eh....Per dire che alla fine il nostro portiere a quanto pare non se lo fila nessuno, se non noi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2685]Ragnet_7[/MENTION] leggi un po', tu che mi criticavi per una possibile vendita di Donnarumma a 40mln. Guarda come si fila il nostro fenomeno il mondo intero
> 
> P.S: Non ti offendere, questo messaggio l'ho scritto scherzando eh....Per dire che alla fine il nostro portiere a quanto pare non se lo fila nessuno, se non noi



Non se lo fila nessuno perchè ha un ingaggio monstre per la sua età, purtroppo dovuto alle circostanze createsi l'anno scorso. Quando Donnarumma avrà 22-23 anni avrà un bagaglio di esperienza che i suoi pari età si sognano. Allora voglio vedere come 70 milioni li mettono sul piatto facili facili.

Basta non avere fretta di svenderlo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non se lo fila nessuno perchè ha un ingaggio monstre per la sua età, purtroppo dovuto alle circostanze createsi l'anno scorso. Quando Donnarumma avrà 22-23 anni avrà un bagaglio di esperienza che i suoi pari età si sognano. Allora voglio vedere come 70 milioni li mettono sul piatto facili facili.
> 
> Basta non avere fretta di svenderlo.



Ero matto per Donnarumma il primo anno. Il secondo già meno, perché ha alternato troppo. Questo per me sarà l'anno decisivo. Perché lo scorso anno aveva la scusante di tutto il trambusto che è successo, quest'anno invece è tutto più stabile. Quindi vedremo come andrà. Per quanto mi riguarda è questo l'anno più decisivo di tutta la sua carriera.


----------



## uolfetto (8 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non se lo fila nessuno perchè ha un ingaggio monstre per la sua età, purtroppo dovuto alle circostanze createsi l'anno scorso. Quando Donnarumma avrà 22-23 anni avrà un bagaglio di esperienza che i suoi pari età si sognano. Allora voglio vedere come 70 milioni li mettono sul piatto facili facili.
> 
> Basta non avere fretta di svenderlo.



per avere sto bagaglio che dici tu a 22/23 anni dovrà aver giocato già un bel po' di partite in champions a buon livello. altrimenti sempre quell'ingaggio sul groppone si ritrova avendo giocato solo tante partite nel campionato italiano. e gli verrà preferito sempre il kepa della situazione.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Agosto 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> per avere sto bagaglio che dici tu a 22/23 anni dovrà aver giocato già un bel po' di partite in champions a buon livello. altrimenti sempre quell'ingaggio sul groppone si ritrova avendo giocato solo tante partite nel campionato italiano. e gli verrà preferito sempre il kepa della situazione.



Eh chiaramente nella mia idea, il Milan nei prossimi 3-4 anni qualche partecipazione alla Champions la dovrà fare.


----------

